# NCN7 closed between Kilwinning and Glengarnock, and no signed alternative.



## bruce1530 (19 May 2018)

This is the section of the NCN7 which runs from Glasgow south to Ayr. It’s mostly on old railway routes as far as Glengarnock, then it’s (quite hilly) back roads (the B707) for about 8 miles until Kilwinning. Locally, there is a campaign to re-route this section to a flatter, traffic-free option.

Due to the construction of a new bypass, the B707 (and so the cycle route too) is currently closed (and impassible) near where it crosses the A737. It will be closed for at least 2 months. The diversion route is poorly and ambiguously signposted, and is unsuitable for most cyclists (it’s really only for cars, along the busy A737 for about 2 miles).

It’s closed at the point marked (2) below, as are several of the surrounding minor roads.

Neither Sustrans, the local council or the contractor have put up any signage acknowledging that they have closed part of the National Cycle Route and suggesting alternatives.

There is an alternative route which, although not ideal, only uses the A737 for about 100 yards, and even then there is a pavement. But it’s not signposted, and going each direction, you’ll have to leave the NCN7 several km before the blockage.

Coming south, once you leave Glengarnock/longbar (3 on the map below) and climb the steep hill to Auchengree farm shop (4), you would turn right, and follow that road to ‘The Den” (5). Turn right onto the A737, then about 100 yards later go Left. Follow that road to next junction and go right - this will take you almost to where the road is closed (6). You then go left, almost turning back on yourself and later take a right which eventually takes you on to the NCN about half way between Dalry and Kilwinning (1).


----------



## snorri (20 May 2018)

Send a communication to the local authority roads department asking for clear signage of diversion and send a copy to Sustrans.
https://www.north-ayrshire.gov.uk/home.aspx 

Sustrans don't appear to have the works listed on their Closures and Diversions page.....
https://www.sustrans.org.uk/scotland/national-cycle-network/closures-and-diversions


----------



## Slick (20 May 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> This is the section of the NCN7 which runs from Glasgow south to Ayr. It’s mostly on old railway routes as far as Glengarnock, then it’s (quite hilly) back roads (the B707) for about 8 miles until Kilwinning. Locally, there is a campaign to re-route this section to a flatter, traffic-free option.
> 
> Due to the construction of a new bypass, the B707 (and so the cycle route too) is currently closed (and impassible) near where it crosses the A737. It will be closed for at least 2 months. The diversion route is poorly and ambiguously signposted, and is unsuitable for most cyclists (it’s really only for cars, along the busy A737 for about 2 miles).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I was planning on heading down that way next weekend with Mrs Slick on her new bike but she's not keen on busy roads so I think I'll give the diversions a miss until the route reopens.


----------



## Brandane (20 May 2018)

I got caught out by the closure of the road into Dalry from NCN7 (past the railway station) in December. As usual, decided to ignore the "road closed" signs thinking there would be a way round for bikes as there usually is. Not this time:






Looks like they might have been a bit optimistic with their re-opening date of May 2018!
I headed back the way I had come, to Highfield, then took my life in my hands on the A737 into Dalry (I was heading for Fairlie Moor to get back to Largs). That's not so bad southbound as you're going downhill and can keep up a reasonable pace in the traffic - but northbound it's extremely unpleasant. Especially as the road surface is terrible, and traffic tends to be accelerating as they have just left the 30mph limit.


----------



## bruce1530 (20 May 2018)

That bit in the photo has now re-opened (and is part of the diversion) , it’s the section along towards Highfield that is closed.

I’ve sent a message to North Ayrshire council.

I would have contacted Sustrans, but their website is rather unhelpful. When you go you the “Contact Us” section on their website, there are lots of options.. “Buy stuff from us”, “Give us money”, Volunteer with us”, “Complain about us" etc. But no option to “Report an issue with the services we deliver”.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 May 2018)

@bruce1530

try HERE
I've used that in the past.....


----------



## bruce1530 (20 May 2018)

Yes, - found that one - have dropped them a line.

But frustrating that this closure of the NCN, which has been planned for months by the council and the contractor, takes no account of the fact that there may be cyclists on a national cycle route.....


----------



## snorri (20 May 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> But frustrating that this closure of the NCN, which has been planned for months by the council and the contractor, takes no account of the fact that there may be cyclists on a national cycle route.....


Sadly an all too common occurrence, which is why I encourage Active Travellers (pedestrians and cyclists) to formally complain to authorities and elected representatives when little or no effort is made to minimise inconvenience at road works etc..


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2018)

I had a similar experience down here when developers put a "temporary" diversion on NCN R66 that was wholly unsuitable.

I emailed the council and cc'ed the local Sustrans office in and got no response from either of them.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 May 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> Yes, - found that one - have dropped them a line.
> 
> But frustrating that this closure of the NCN, which has been planned for months by the council and the contractor, takes no account of the fact that there may be cyclists on a national cycle route.....


Councils don't give a .............toss.
Best call is a local councillor or the local paper..

I've tweeted both North Ayrshire Council and Sustrans Scotland the link to Bruce's post, not a Twitter expert so hopefully it'll get through


----------



## bruce1530 (20 May 2018)

A local councillor is on the case...


View: https://twitter.com/donaldreid3/status/998079062441684992?s=12


----------



## Slick (20 May 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> A local councillor is on the case...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/donaldreid3/status/998079062441684992?s=12



Well that's good, he's confident.


----------



## snorri (20 May 2018)

I wish I could share his confidence in Transp Scotland re. concern for cyclist safety. 
Their rep. refused to take any action on some rubbish cycle route diversion signing that I brought to their attention. It was claimed it must be all correct because their signing contractor was fully certificated, and anyway he said it was unreasonable to expect him to travel from Glasgow to do anything about it .


----------



## Slick (20 May 2018)

snorri said:


> I wish I could share his confidence in Transp Scotland re. concern for cyclist safety.
> Their rep. refused to take any action on some rubbish cycle route diversion signing that I brought to their attention. It was claimed it must be all correct because their signing contractor was fully certificated, and anyway he said it was unreasonable to expect him to travel from Glasgow to do anything about it .


I'm still a bit surprised by that in this day and age of litigation.


----------



## bruce1530 (21 May 2018)

Got a reply from Sustrans. Apparently they are investigating alternative routes and hope to have signage in place this week.


----------



## bruce1530 (25 May 2018)

... and diversion signs have apparently appeared today. Pity they didn’t think about that BEFORE closing the road...


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156219981297332&set=pcb.1935242316788220&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## snorri (26 May 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> ... and diversion signs have apparently appeared today. Pity they didn’t think about that BEFORE closing the road...


Good!
Let's hope the action you have taken will cause some works planner to think bicycles when planning the next road works affecting a cycle route.


----------

